# Did your adult Chi lose their playful puppyness?



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Lola is 8 months now and she's so much fun, I just love watching her zoom around the house playing with her toys and stealing things like socks...everyday is an adventure for her! it's so funny and entertaining to watch her. I think i'll be sad when she grows up and loses her mischievous playful puppyness! are your adult Chi's still puppy like in their play? My 11 year old Staffy is still very playful for his age...even our vet calls him an 'eternal puppy'! I hope Lola doesn't lose it!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All of mine except my old blind man and Twiggy because of her size and disabilities play and do zoommies everyday. After Tico, the dogs run at about 7 years down to 8 months old. So I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine haven't. 
Mateo is just over 3. Granted he was a tiny terror in his first 2 years.
Compared to that he's mellowed, but when he isn't sleeping, he's up to 
something !

Lola has always been about 50% snuggle and 50% mental, and that's not
changed. She's just over 2.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's motto is PLAY PLAY PLAY. If he's not sleeping, he's playing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I felt the same way when mine was a puppy! We hate to see our babies grow up. Midgie has lost a lot of her playfulness as most do, but she'll do it if I play with her & boy is she fast. It's so funny because she's less active in the winter, so now that spring's here & I'm chasing her around the yard & she gets to run around more, she's getting sore. lol She seems like she still has a lot of puppy left in her at 5 years old.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley is almost 8 1/2 years old and she is very playful. After her surgery she is almost as nuts as Kizzie but who am I kidding? Nobody is as nuts as Kizzie. I seriously think the day Kizzie stops being nuts I will rush her to the vet. I dont' think Kizzie will ever stop being as nutty as she is! lol I love that they are both playful and wild! I think Shayley has gotten wilder because of Kizzie but in a good way. I hope it never changes. I love my girls <3


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine are still funny. They range in age from 4 to 7. Some of them play in a different way, that's every bit as funny as the puppy play. And I love it when their little feet are going 100 miles an hour but they aren't going anywhere on the slick floor! And then they still do the puppy play too.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

All four of mine LOVE playing! They range in from 3 - 5 years old.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney has her moments, but she definitely isn't as playful as she was in her "younger" days. Butter is playful at aged 5 still, I hope she'll warm up to my newest addition cause I think they would have a ball playing together.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Our Fancy is 15, thus she is not into playing with the younger crowd..lol/ They tend to run over her! Cocoa, who is 8, was born an old lady... it is just her personality..
Now, the boys, are ages 1.5 to 7 years old, and they haven't slowed down much at all.. They love to "mock challenge" each other constantly, fight over toys, and fight over who gets in mom's lap.. and see who is the fastest runner of the gang!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey is 3 and still acts/plays like a puppy...


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

My little girl is 5 and about once a day she gets this "burst" of playfulness for about an hour when I get home after work. She's all over the place during that hour! It's kind of fun, it gives me something to look forward to when I get home.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel had all but settled into "old lady stage" at we called it, until we got Godric. Now she's feisty and lively, she can't get enough of play.

I think it helps if they have another pup to keep them young. I notice as Godric is getting older he's settling down and the play settles down but it's still there.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky loves to play and he will be 3 soon and he gets the zoomies quite often as well lol!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I believe Mateo and Lola have Stella convinced she's a Chihuahua.
She was pretty withdrawn when I got her from the pound ( understandable),
but she rolls around with both of them...and is surprisingly limber !


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

both of my girls love to play.. Penny is more playful than Lola but she is only just over a year old! but since Lola got spayed she has got burst of puppy in her again and loves to play


----------



## hollybry (Feb 13, 2010)

My Mimi is 2 and she is just a bundle of energy! I love to watch her do laps around our couch. I swear she has broken the sound barrier..
Dozer, whom I have had for a week, is around 4 or 5. He doesn't play. I hope this will change when he gets used to us. Although Mimi is determined that he WILL play with her one way or another!
Silly doggies...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hannah is 11 and still plays a bit (at her own rate of speed) when she is in the mood or the boys get going. Jasper is 3 and although a bit more mellow he will play quite a bit during the day with Moose. Moose is just 5 months and of course is a little terror.


----------

